# Bead talk



## Board'em (Oct 11, 2010)

I need some ideas on how to improve time when filling corner beads and half bead (D200), where the top of the drywall meets the t-bar. Has anyone tried No-Coat?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you talking this type of bead board'em http://trim-texestore.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=26


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes I have used a lot of no coat, but not half bead I only finish residential.
I love no coat, less mud, lays flat, coats faster IMO.
I'm sure someone who does more commercial work can help you with ideas about where it meets the t bar, I'm assuming your talking about a suspended ceiling?
Anyway, I give no coat 2 thumbs up :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

The tear-away 2buck showed is what we always use when butting up to grid ceiling always works good for us.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Yep, tear away is what you want.:yes: Easy to coat with a 6". Swipe sideways with a fully loaded 6" then make a normal pass using the "tear away" as a guide to fill.
NoCoat would be a big waste of money in this case because there is usually no top angle with t-bar ceilings so you'd just be wasting material.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I believe you are all referring to Trimtex #9000? It is the best damn cornerbead ever invented, for anything, period, period.
http://www.trim-tex.com/tips/TearAway.pdf


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I believe you are all referring to Trimtex #9000? It is the best damn cornerbead ever invented, for anything, period, period.
> http://www.trim-tex.com/tips/TearAway.pdf


Your link don't work, post another one


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your link don't work, post another one


 Works fine 2buck. You might need a pdf reader ?

Try Sumatra in Firefox. Good add-on with no BS !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

D-200 metal trim http://www.bmp-group.com/ContentG.cfm?C=3865&SC=1&SCM=1&MI=2986&L1M=2851

Dear lord, that would take for ever to coat 

Sorry guys, Was PM board'em, he's looking for a faster way to coat these. 

If that's what they supply you to work on, what do you do:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Works fine 2buck. You might need a pdf reader ?
> 
> Try Sumatra in Firefox. Good add-on with no BS !


Thanks Sir mudslingler, just googled it, got to read on it now


So since your smart with computers, Do you know how to increase the volume factory setting on the colby MP3 player. It needs to go louder, I can hear 2bjr talk at work:furious: their factory setting is too low..... not joking here


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Thanks Sir mudslingler, just googled it, got to read on it now
> 
> 
> So since your smart with computers, Do you know how to increase the volume factory setting on the colby MP3 player. It needs to go louder, I can hear 2bjr talk at work:furious: their factory setting is too low..... not joking here


Try here 2buck. I'm assuming you meant Coby. Might be a firmware update for it here that might help.

http://cobyusa.com/?p=doc


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

2Buck, my link works fine.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

most of my commercial work is done with eliminator track around here...but when we don't use eliminator, we use this

http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=viewcategory&catid=25

gives a lot better look when completed..it actually looks like wall angle when done...you basically run it as you would tearaway though

sorry...guess i forgot to say it is the mud on bead


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Checkers said:


> 2Buck, my link works fine.


It's what Sir mudslingr said, I had to get a program to to open it, which is strange, I was able to open PDF's before, I sense virus again,,,,,, dam p0rn sites.:furious:

Now to get my Mp3 player louder

Thanx Sir Mudslingr, You might become our Pc guru on DWT :yes:


----------



## Soultear (Sep 4, 2011)

Board'em said:


> I need some ideas on how to improve time when filling corner beads and half bead (D200), where the top of the drywall meets the t-bar. Has anyone tried No-Coat?


The stuff that 2buck showed you is the best. It sucks doing miles of it in offices but there is no quick way unless you have a crew of tapers working infront of you (assemblers/ loaders)

God I hate the other tear-away bead that leaves 1/8" gap after finish. Looks like poo. Trim-tex usually needs 3 coats for finish (shrinks to much, i like to use soft mud, saves the shoulders, arms wrist from abuse from using thicker mud. But I have done 2 coats because of time constaint schedules)

I don't know, Always experiment with tools, has anyone tried loading first coat with a nail spotter (Never owned one) but a machine on everything would be Ideal.

Off subject, I would really like someone to invent a 3way flusher device for angle 3 ways. God I hate 3 ways, especially if you have bulkheads and closet glore infested house and eveything is painted Finish!!!!!! Just did 200 3 ways the other day and it took FOREVER!!!!!!!


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

just tried a 3" nail spotter on L-bead yesterday, worked pretty slick but you only have one shot to get it right as the scraper blade picks up all the mud if you give it a second swipe and makes a big mess and your stop/starts have to be done by hand for the same reason


----------



## Soultear (Sep 4, 2011)

saskataper said:


> just tried a 3" nail spotter on L-bead yesterday, worked pretty slick but you only have one shot to get it right as the scraper blade picks up all the mud if you give it a second swipe and makes a big mess and your stop/starts have to be done by hand for the same reason


I imagine you use it a couple more times you will get the "feel" for it. Changing mud consistency might help too.

I saw some tapers coat bead and butts with boxes too and to this day can't do it myself (Make to much of a mess) but their end product at the end of the day was good. Hey if it works, saves time and it's "different" do it.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------

